# ABA - VR6 Throttle Body



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Anyone running a VR6 (or any larger TB for that matter) on their ABA


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (bajan01)*

i searched for that same thing around here a while ago and came up with nothing, if you find anything good post it up. It seems like it would be a really good idea


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (bajan01)*

You can. You have to weld up the holes and drill new ones and tap them. You can only get 3 in there though.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_You can. You have to weld up the holes and drill new ones and tap them. You can only get 3 in there though. 

I am actually attempting to run a VR TB on a custom short runner intake manifold (made for that TB) so fitment is not the issue. I am more concerned with the TPS. Has anybody had any issues using the stock VR TPS? I measueed the resistances and they are close to that of the ABA TB if I swap 2 wires around. I guess that we'll see in a week or so if I have any problems


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (bajan01)*

obd1 just file the tabs and flip the plug 180 degrees and you are good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_obd1 just file the tabs and flip the plug 180 degrees and you are good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

As I will probably have to lengthen the wires anyways, I'll keep the plug in one piece, cut the wires and swap the 2 outer ones. Thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (bajan01)*

LMK how that turns out, i need to do the same, besides cant you vag it and adjust your TPS electronically? or is that just OBDII?


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (PBWB)*

Also, can you swap the MAF housing as well? Or are they the same size?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (94jetta~~)*

i would think the VR TB would read you more lean, thus dumpin more fuel especially under boost, is that true? or is it gonna read the same just like any meter would?


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (PBWB)*

The VR TB will let more air in but the ECU is only going to read what the MAF tells it to.. if you make the MAF larger then it will be leaner.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (pozer)*

so there is a difference between just using the 2.0 sensor/VR housing, and just going with a VR MAF sensor? hmmmmmmmm, i better specify when i get my chip then.


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (PBWB)*

You using the 2l element in a VR6 housing = VR6 MAF


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_You using the 2l element in a VR6 housing = VR6 MAF 

Anyone have a VR MAF housing that they are willing to part with?


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_You using the 2l element in a VR6 housing = VR6 MAF 

But that would still work safely then right, because the ecu would still be getting the correct signal?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_You using the 2l element in a VR6 housing = VR6 MAF 

ok, got it. the sensors are the same, just the housings are different to begin with. got it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (pozer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pozer* »_The VR TB will let more air in but the ECU is only going to read what the MAF tells it to.. if you make the MAF larger then it will be leaner.

The real question should be..."Which is more restrictive, the ABA TB or the ABA MAF?"


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (bajan01)*

Don't you already have a ported TB? It's been awhile, so give me a break..








Given that, why would you need/want that additional increase in air? I know you're running that really, really tall cam, but I would think that air-flow is sufficient w/ the ported unit..


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_
The real question should be..."Which is more restrictive, the ABA TB or the ABA MAF?"


The aba maf starts to max out around 160-170hp on turbo cars


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (_Scirocco20v)*

ha, then i have absolutely nothing to worry about then


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_The aba maf starts to max out around 160-170hp on turbo cars

well, i might as well be dead in the water then.........


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (PBWB)*

you just need to change the housing- the guts are the same...its really easy, i just incorporated into my compressor intake tube (3.5"id)


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (hkk735)*

nice, ill be on the lookout.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ABA - VR6 Throttle Body (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_

The aba maf starts to max out around 160-170hp on turbo cars

This 'limit' is not due to the sensor actually maxing out
but rather the ecu table that 'caps' the load measurement.
i.e. maf signal is going up but 'load' is capped.

-Jeff


----------

